

Safeplug: Safe, Secure, and Anonymous Web Browsing From Any Device - pdeuchler
https://pogoplug.com/safeplug?HN

======
AdmiralAsshat
So is this nothing more than a $50 box that runs Tor for you, which is already
freely available?

